# Element mit Text und Unterelement



## Guest (5. Jun 2008)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Kombination in einem XML-Dokument:


```
<element> Text  <joker/> Text </element>
```

Ich nutze JDOM und habe das Problem, dass ich die Stelle / Position im Text benötige wo das Unterelement steht.

Beispiel, wenn das joker-Element für "ist" steht:


```
<element> Das <joker/> ein Test </element>
```

möche ich daraus den "Satz das ist ein Test" machen. Leider bekomme ich mit der Methode getText() nur "Das ein Test" zurück.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem


Lg Christian


----------



## Kim Stebel (5. Jun 2008)

Das lässt sich am einfachsten realisieren wenn du in deinem Schema auf "gemischte"(können Text und andere Tags enthalten) Elemente verzichtest.


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2008)

Hi,

würde ich ja auch machen, leider ist die XML-Datei nicht von mir.


Lg Christian


----------

